
Race and Computing: The Problem of Sources, the Potential of Prosopography - rbanffy
https://www.computer.org/annals/2017/05/02/race-and-computing-the-problem-of-sources-the-potential-of-prosopography-and-the-lesson-of-ebony-magazine/
======
JPLeRouzic
When I was involved in IEEE 802.11, I was greatly surprised to find that in
rooms where there was up to 250 people, there was little people who do not
either look as a white old hippie from California (including their delicious
accent) or someone from China/Korea.

I must confess that I have my share of prejudice, but I do my best to mitigate
them. Researching writing material for a self-published little book in French
on Africa prehistory, makes me understand how I was innerly racist, even if I
would have fiercely deny being racist before I wrote this book.

I look around me and found many things very strange at work (it evolved
recently) and last fall when I returned to the local French university (I am
60), most professors seems to me to at the same time:

\- Claiming super high moral standards

\- Making racist (against African and Asian) and misogynist statements all the
time

So it may be quite common -at the same time- to think to be nice and still
having some prejudices....

